# My road to a healthy weight Journal



## user3 (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok so this is going to be my daily log place. Feel free to comment.

well um...today I was bad. I had some Oreo's and milk but so far so good however it's only 11am here so....

I have not been able to work out for a few days due to a stomach issue. I have went on a few walks so it's not a total loss.

I know it's probably not the best course of action but I am going to start that new Slim Fast hungry curve or what ever it is called. I am going to mix it up with their protein ones. I plan on doing very well balanced meals with it. I just need something to give me boost. Not seeing any weight loss for awhile is the reason why I fall off the wagon.

I simply will not go to my doctor and as for help again because the last 2 times I put on pills that made me dizzy and had other side effects.

I simply can not be fat anymore! I refuse to let myself feel this way! 
It's hard for me because I was I never had a weight problem until after I had my son. Then 2 years later I lost all the weight before I got married. Depression brought on a little bit of weight about 3 years later and I never really did anything to stop it. Now it's out of control. While I am very active in the Summer, I tend to put on the weight in the winter and I can't seem to get it off so it's just been a build up.

Like the others if I feel people are watching me I tend to do better.
Being overweight has caused me more stress than anything else in my life. I hate looking at myself and knowning that I have/can look so much better. Not to mention feel better! Sometimes I hate what I have let myself become. 

My goal is not so much weight loss as it as a path to a healthy life.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 21, 2006)

Whatever you feel is the best for you, then do it!!! I'm in your support ring!


----------



## user3 (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_Whatever you feel is the best for you, then do it!!! I'm in your support ring! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Deal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks hunny bunny!


----------



## MissMarley (Feb 21, 2006)

i'm here to cheer you on


----------



## user3 (Feb 23, 2006)

Ok so....I have not had time to really work out but I have been eating better and last night I finally bought the slim fast hunger control. WOW that stuff really works. I didn't even find myself getting hungry but I know that food=energy so I had a small snack inbetween shakes. Dinner is probably going to be ify tonight seeing as I have not went to the grocery store but I am going to walk after dinner (before AI!).


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 24, 2006)

I take slim mints between meals... I looove them... they sell them at walmart... it's an appetite supressant. But yay Nessa!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## user3 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the support!


I am still working on food changes and making sure I workout. It's a tough road for me.
I had gained a good bit of weight when I was carrying my son and to lose the weight I went to my Dr.. He game me "magic pills" and I lost 60lbs in 3 months. Of course I hardly ever ate and worked out like crazy. I still get strange dizzy spells from taking that pill. So this time I want to do it nice and slow. I don't want to gain the weight back.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *'Nessa* 
_Thanks everyone for the support!


I am still working on food changes and making sure I workout. It's a tough road for me.
I had gained a good bit of weight when I was carrying my son and to lose the weight I went to my Dr.. He game me "magic pills" and I lost 60lbs in 3 months. Of course I hardly ever ate and worked out like crazy. I still get strange dizzy spells from taking that pill. So this time I want to do it nice and slow. I don't want to gain the weight back._

 
I hear ya! I'm tired of all these fad diets where once you go off them you gain the weight back. I haven't really changed my eating, just been excercising more and I feel and see a difference already and it's only been a few weeks. Just try to eat more fruits and veggies and cook homecooked meals (bake, not fry) and you'll see a difference over time!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 14, 2006)

So, how ya been doin' sweetie?


----------



## user3 (Mar 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_So, how ya been doin' sweetie?_

 

UGh it's been such a challenge.
I've been on the road and it's like I have another trip coming up.
Thank goodness slimfast has the premade drinks and snacks!

I'll admit I've waivered on chocolate but with all the family things going on it's been hard to not nibble a little bit.

I have not been working out and with all the rain it's been hard to go walking. My dog hates water!
So today I know for sure I will be home for 2 weeks before leaving again so I am going to try to find a routine that will work while I am on the road. Since most of the hotels have workout rooms I figure it won't be hard.

I have lost 2 lbs so that's something.

I knew this would take time and I am in this for the long health haul!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Ness!

Just a friendly cheer on from me. I don't really have any advice to give sadly!

But please do remember that muscle weighs more than fat! So it's not always about the scale but I'm sure you already know that.

Plus, it's not so bad to put on weight in colder months - your body is doing what it was made to do, we need the extra help staying warm.

But good luck hon!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 22, 2006)

I hate losing only 1lb or 2 after a long period of time... but do that a few times and it really adds up. I think to myself... I lost 10 lbs... ehhh... but weighing 160 is so different than 150. Basically every pound counts and you are that much closer to goal weight! Keep going , Nessa!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_I hate losing only 1lb or 2 after a long period of time... but do that a few times and it really adds up. I think to myself... I lost 10 lbs... ehhh... but weighing 160 is so different than 150. Basically every pound counts and you are that much closer to goal weight! Keep going , Nessa!_

 
what a great way to look at it! very positive! i'm sure we can all use this advice


----------



## user3 (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_I hate losing only 1lb or 2 after a long period of time... but do that a few times and it really adds up. I think to myself... I lost 10 lbs... ehhh... but weighing 160 is so different than 150. Basically every pound counts and you are that much closer to goal weight! Keep going , Nessa!_

 

Awww thanks for the support kaliraksha!

That is such a great way to look it!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 24, 2006)

Has it been going well, hon?


----------



## user3 (Mar 24, 2006)

yeah so this is crappy!
I hate being on a diet and hate not getting to eat the foods I enjoy.
Can you tell I am pissy about it? LOL

Anyways, I had some blood work done and found out I might have a tyroid problem. Oh what joy! UGH!
They want to put me on meds and think the tyroid is the reason I am having problems losing weight and keeping it off.
I hate meds!

So the doctor suggested I read "French women don't get fat".
I've never heard of this book but I guess the gal was on Orpah.
I just ordered it like 2 days ago.

I hate working out and refuse to do it anymore! I am back to just walking. It gets me outside so I enjoy it more.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 3, 2006)

Bummer, thyroid problems are no fun. But walking is nice. 

According to my French friend, the reason French people in general don't get fat despite some of their standard dishes being very...indulgent is that they do not snack between meals. He said that generally Australians seem to love snacks and we are supposedly resembling America that way more and more. 

I'm sorry that you're not able to enjoy the things you like though!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 3, 2006)

CBS did an interview too and some of her tips are listed here... might get you a head start!

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2005/...in666429.shtml


----------



## Wattage (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey 'Nessa - how are things goin? Just wonderin


----------



## user3 (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_Hey 'Nessa - how are things goin? Just wonderin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 They are going ok. I skipped the Slimfast stuff. After thinking about it and doing it for a few days I realized that is no healthy way to lose the weight.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 9, 2006)

We need an update, dear! How did the book work out for you? Any tips you can share?


----------



## user3 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_We need an update, dear! How did the book work out for you? Any tips you can share?_

 
I am shamed. I left it at home when I left for my trip.

I am going to finish reading now that I am back home.
Once I get done I will give all the details


----------

